# Remote-control fishing is illegal



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Michigan AG: Remote-control fishing is illegal

12/23/08 

LANSING - Michigan's attorney general says it's illegal to use a remote-controlled boat and rod to catch fish in state waters.

Battery-powered miniature boats measuring 4 to 7 feet long can be used to cast a line, catch a fish and reel it in. Web ads say a radio-controlled boat can be maneuvered to reach remote areas from a boat or onshore location, eliminating the need for casting.

Attorney General Mike Cox ruled Tuesday the practice isn't authorized because Michigan law requires fishing rods to be in one's hands or in one's immediate physical proximity.

Cox wrote the opinion at the request of state Sen. Tony Stamas, R-Midland.

Attorney general opinions are legally binding on state agencies unless courts reverse them.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Hamilton Reef said:


> .......
> Cox wrote the opinion at the request of state Sen. Tony Stamas, R-Midland.
> 
> Attorney general opinions are legally binding on state agencies unless courts reverse them.


:lol: Hmmmm,,, I did not know that. Learn somethin' new everyday.


----------



## Gina Fox (Nov 4, 2007)

geesh is this still the United States? and define immediate physical proximity? How many folks put a rod in the holder on shore and sit in a chair with a beverage? I want feet and inches here...lol


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Not all persons with disabilities can cast as far as AG Mike Cox or far enough to reach the drop off. If a person with disabilities is trying to use a remote controlled device to fish, then to be legal they must somehow have a release mechanism on that boat that allows the line come back to their wheelchair where hopefully they can handle it from there. There are several trolling releases on the market so there should be one that can be used or modified to work. Persons with disabilities should still be able to fish and have lots of time to think about the 2010 governor primary race.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

You mean ya can't do this:lol:..... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGvOq2ZyQd8


----------



## Roosevelt (Sep 21, 2007)

I've considered placing a release on a radio controlled boat or plane and trolling the outside weedine from shore. Now I'll have to try it. the law doesn't say anything about a plane does it?


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

For those fishing with tipups and slammers from their warm trucks and cottages far from their lines or after dark there are remote controlled beepers that let you know when the fish hit. Those remote controlled beepers may so far away you can't see through the snowstorm but you can hear the remote beeper. In fact sitting in the truck may be farther away from the action than the wheelchair at the summer dock 30-feet from the dropoff with the remote controlled boat. Those with sight disabilities that can't see the boat bobber may again be out of luck using their hearing with the remote controlled beeper thanks to AG Mike Cox. Those with hearing disability may still be out of luck thanks to AG Mike Cox. Remember AG Mike Cox's opinions are legally binding on state agencies unless courts reverse them. Those with disabilities may have to go to court and fight AG Mike Cox to protect their right to fish.


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

very interesting ! just shows many laws are not well thought out and is reason people learn real quick how to get around them - sometimes just because ! ...... i wonder how many people fishing with 3 rods after april will use 4


----------

